# Question from my dad about the Jewish Sacrificial system



## Pergamum (Mar 28, 2008)

My dad is studying through the Bible and earnestly seeking the truth. Here is his latest question below. How would you respond in VERY BASIC language devoid of all lingo to explain this to him:

_
I just want to run something by you and get your vews.

The Jewish Relidgion is primarally based one blood sacrafice to get rid of thier sins. 

They would sacrafice a goat or whatever. Ok they do not belive in Jesus as a savior.

In the old days they would do the sacrafices, but what about these days , do they still do blood sacrafices, if so, how do they get past the Human Society and animal rights groups.


AND if they do not do the blood sacrafices, and do not beleave in Jesus, then in a fact they do not even have a Relidgion at all. Explain that to me._


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 28, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> My dad is studying through the Bible and earnestly seeking the truth. Here is his latest question below. How would you respond in VERY BASIC language devoid of all lingo to explain this to him:
> 
> _
> I just want to run something by you and get your vews.
> ...



I believe there are groups of Samaritans that do, in fact, still sacrifice animals according to the old covenant law.

As far as the main body of Jews is concerned, the explanation is that their rabbis changed the conditions and requirements for maintaining their religion following the destruction of the Temple in the 1st century. They needed to do this in order to maintain the religious and cultural society in the absence of a priesthood. They modified all the cultic laws (e.g., the requirements for Passover) so they could be observed in an unbloody manner.

Also, there are several strains of Judaism, some are more rigorous in their attempts to maintain some semblance of the old covenant system. So Judaism runs the same theological spectrum as Protestantism, from ultra conservative to very liberal.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 28, 2008)

Right. The Rabbis view the believers sincere prayers or contrite heart for sins committed in lieu of sacrifice.

Of course, this is completely arbitrary because if sin could just be taken away by hearts saddened by sin then it would have been superflous for God to demand sacrifice to begin with.

I think your father is right on: they have no religion at all. It certainly does not intersect the Scriptures.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, my dad hates organized religion (churchianity) and yet gets many insights through solitary reading. He asks pretty good questions and questions everything.

I am trying to hook him up to an organized body of believers, so I would ask prayer for that. But I am afraid of encouraging him to join any of his local churches because he usually sees right through them and tells me that they are all full of....well, more than beans... 

He did like the OPC church I attended in Texas though.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 29, 2008)

When the Jews did not recognize Christ (who was the real meaning of their rituals, the goal of their history, and the fulfillment of their prophecies) naturally they had to make some "adjustments" to keep a semblance of their religion (and that problem was aggravated by the destruction of the Temple). Already at the time of Jesus "judaism" was not the religion of the Old Testament. How was it supposed to get better when they crucified the hope of Israel?


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 2, 2008)

they beileve that they can simply repent- without blood(unless there is a temple standing) and be forgiven

no temple= repentance
temple= sacrifice and repentance

they base this of the "if my people who shall call on my name and ....." also the Isa 1:18-19?? 

its kind of the "either or" thing - either sacrifice or repentance


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Yes, my dad hates organized religion (churchianity) and yet gets many insights through solitary reading. He asks pretty good questions and questions everything.
> 
> I am trying to hook him up to an organized body of believers, so I would ask prayer for that. But I am afraid of encouraging him to join any of his local churches because he usually sees right through them and tells me that they are all full of....well, more than beans...
> 
> He did like the OPC church I attended in Texas though.







Praying for your dad, and also for you as you seek to connect him with a body of believers. May God be gracious and incline your father's heart to Himself.


----------

